# Assos shorts sizes



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone have a feel for sizes on Assos shorts? 

40" hips. Normal sizing is 10 petite. Does Assos large sound right?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It does, according to this:
Size Chart - inches - ASSOS of Switzerland

I would try M too, though. A too big cycling short is never nice.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input. We wound up going to a LBS and ebded up with a bontrager medium. As a petite, all the larges looked like Burmuda shorts.


----------

